# LCD TV Mounting



## bhelton (Feb 10, 2007)

I have plans (tentative) to install a LCD TV over a gas fireplace what are the pros and cons to this?  I am up for all suggestions and comments. The install will be in a large family room in a basement.

Thanks,


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have a wide mantle above the fireplace, it will shield much of the heat from the TV. Otherwise, expect a shorter life from components that the manufacturer tries to protect from normal heat related failure. 

Increasing the heat substantially = certain death for most electronics.


----------



## elementx440 (Feb 12, 2007)

cons:
-the aftermath when you get rid of the tv in x amount of years
-looking up to view, like you're in the front row at the theater
-running all your cabling
-heat related failure
-a nice fireplace becomes... a tv stand

not trying to talk you out of it, just want you to be aware.


----------



## Denver (Feb 19, 2007)

LCD TV is very cheerfully


----------

